# [free] ein Monitor für die serielle Schnittstelle



## Kurt (25 August 2006)

Datenspion für die serielle Schnittstelle...

...es gibt ein 'lebendiges' Projekt dazu.
siehe HIER

kurt


----------



## seeba (25 August 2006)

Ich vertrau ihm hier: http://www.iftools.com/msba.de.html

PS: Da stimmen die Zeiten wenigstens.


----------



## Question_mark (25 August 2006)

*Serial monitor*

Hallo,

da muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben .

Software zum Abhören von seriellen Schnittstellen gibt es reichlich als Freeware oder auch kommerziell. Alle funktionieren mehr oder weniger gut, wenn zwei serielle Schnittstellen am PC vorhanden sind. Welche Software man hierbei einsetzt, ist mehr oder weniger von den Anforderungen an das Programm und natürlich vom Budget abhängig.

Nur wenn der PC keine seriellen Schnittstellen hat, wird es kritisch...

Ich hatte mir einen PCMCIA-Adapter mit 2x COM Interface zugelegt und es war ein Fiasko...
Wahrscheinlich bedingt durch den PCMCIA-Treiber, konnte der Schnittstellen-Monitor (SIOCHECK) eben das Timing nicht richtig darstellen. Nicht die Schuld von SIOCHECK, aber ich bin da richtig verars... worden. Heisst also Fehler suchen, die auf der Schnittstelle gar nicht vorhanden sind :twisted: 

@seeba : Danke für den Link, das Teil werde ich dann doch mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht klappt das dann ja mit dem Timing   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------

